# Es flipante lo que pasa en Francia.



## Alcazar (20 Abr 2022)

Debate Macron-Le Pen: economía, inseguridad e islamismo, preocupaciones de los franceses (vozpopuli.com) 

El artículo cuenta cosas que pasan cotidianamente en Francia, donde el Islam está ganando territorios enteros segregando el país en dos comunidades. Recomiendo leerlo con detenimiento, narra cosas como que hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente, o que los moros fundan escuelas coránicas clandestinas para no llevar a sus hijos a la escuela pública laica francesa.

También que la inseguridad está desbocada, y que se han dado caso de moros que han matado a franceses por miradas, por no darles segarros o por considerar que cruzaban muy lentos un paso de cebra. Una manada de moros que violó a una francesa se justifico en que las francesas son todas unas putas.

Macrón de boquilla promete contundencia, pero a la hora de la verdad sabe que depende del voto de los moros, por lo que manda a la policía a ser laxa y discreta en estos asuntos.

Francia se la juega a vida o muerte el próximo domingo.


----------



## deportista (20 Abr 2022)

Nada bueno del sociata progre satanico


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (20 Abr 2022)

El problema de Francia empezó en 1789. Va a ser muy complicado hacerles ver la verdad cuando han sido educados en dos siglos de "Liberté, Egalité y Fraternité"

De aquellos polvos estos lodos.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## -Galaiko (20 Abr 2022)

Ce n'est pas important, l'important est d'arrêter l'extrême droite.


----------



## Kirinkanka (20 Abr 2022)

vais a flipar con la que se nos viene encima .... y No sera en octubre....


----------



## Godofredo1099 (20 Abr 2022)

Francia es un estado fracasado al que la conquista de África le ha venido de vuelta como un boomerang y ante lo que no han sabido reaccionar.
En los años 70 ya me vi un docu/reportaje donde preguntaban a la gente sobre la inmigración creciente de los magrebies y africanos de las antiguas colonias y la mayoría decía que sentía cada vez más miedo, violencia e inseguridad. En 50 años el país está ya perdido. Cuando fui a Burdeos en 2015, desde la Gare de St Jean hasta la place de la bourse en el centro, no veía más que miríadas de moronegros por la calle y varias parejas interraciales con bebés mestizos, costaba encontrar a algún white guy. Ahí es cuando te das cuenta de que el gran reemplazo está siendo un éxito y que poco o nada pueden hacer ya. Muchos tienen la nacionalidad y su expulsion es inviable, la única salida es la guerra civil étnico-religiosa en la que no se hasta que punto saldrían perdiendo.
No repitamos sus errores y aprendamos de ellos.
Recordemos que en el Acuerdo de Marrakech de 2018, España se comprometió a traer 270.000 inmigrantes al año hasta el 2050 para pagar las pensiones. Se empieza así y se acaba dentro de una cacerola.


----------



## Ibar (20 Abr 2022)

No se podía saber...

En EEUU es igual, hasta en los colegios los críos de diferente raza o etnia se llevan a matar.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (20 Abr 2022)

Es la España de dentro de 10 o 15 años (si no antes). Para entonces, esas prácticas serán habituales en muchas zonas de Andalucía, Cataluña, Madrid o País Vasco. 

Son mayoría, imponen sus normas en esa zona, *es de cajón*.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (20 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031374



No se si te has visto la película Bac Nord pero es bestial, te demuestra como hay no ya barrios, si no ciudades enteras bajo el control de esta ralea.


----------



## brotes_verdes (20 Abr 2022)

Es lo que los franceses votaron, por cierto.

Asi que no seamos fascistas y acatemos lo que dice el soberano pueblo frances.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (20 Abr 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Es lo que los franceses votaron, por cierto.
> 
> Asi que no seamos fascistas y acatemos lo que dice el soberano pueblo frances.



y si hubo trampas, trucos, argucias?


----------



## SBrixton (20 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El problema de Francia empezó en 1789. Va a ser muy complicado hacerles ver la verdad cuando han sido educados en dos siglos de "Liberté, Egalité y Fraternité"
> 
> De aquellos polvos estos lodos.



El mundo cambio para todos en aquellas fechas, no solo Francia, aunque el proceso resulto ser largo incluso en Francia. Mas que nada por la revolucion industrial que se estaba produciendo en Inglaterra.

Pero hombre, despues de la 2GM se entra en una situacion de coherencia, realismo y equilibrios sociales e ideologicos, los asumibles pero bien, suficientemente OK.

Es despues, poco a poco como ciertos cambios ideologicos, geopoliticos, tecnologicos y sociales, empienza a deconstruir el recientemente construido orden social, basado si en Revolucion Burguesa.

Es Mayo del 68, el enfoque de la crisis del petroleo en el 73 con turbios acuerdos con el Islam, la caida de la URSS con la fiebre neoliberal que se contagio en cada atomo de occidente, el profundo cambio geopoblacional, la llegada de la industria de mas barato mejor en vez de mas calidad mejor, internet en los telefonos portatiles...entre ostros muchos que no soy capaz de ver, mas no por eso no existieron.

Practicamente la Revolucion Francesa podemos decir que murio el dia que se termino de asentar. Entre el 45 y el 68. Lo que quedo despues es porque estos procesos son tan lentos y holisticos que es dificil captarlos desde el primer momento.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Abr 2022)

Creeis que LePen podría ganar el domingo? Yo creo que es el último tren para Francia, si lo pierden la suerte de ese país está echada y ya solo les quedaran pactos de mínimos con los musulmanes para repartirse el país por distritos. 

Por otra parte veo imposible que el NOM permita que su chico Macrón sea expulsado del poder, y ya sabemos que lo tienen todo a favor empezando por los medios, aunque allí creo que tienen una especie de Roures facha que es quien impulsó a Zemmour.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2022)

Lo peor es que somos una sociedad tan tonta que en vez de aprender de los errores ajenos haremos lo mismo que ellos para acabar exactamente igual. 
Todo sea por no dar alas a la ultraderecha y tal.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Lo peor es que somos una sociedad tan tonta que en vez de aprender de los errores ajenos haremos lo mismo que ellos para acabar exactamente igual.
> Todo sea por no dar alas a la ultraderecha y tal.



Esos errores nos son impuestos por las élites globalistas.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (20 Abr 2022)

Francia tiene la extrema derecha mas potente del Continente, con mas de un 35% del voto. El problema es que estan divididos, y que el otro bloque, viejunos y moros, se ha unido de manera tactica para bloquear todo cambio.

Si gana Macron, es linea directa hacia la libanizacion y la guerra civil.

Pero ojo, nosotros vamos detras.


----------



## ciudadlibre (20 Abr 2022)

todo es cosa de masa critica, que no de mayoria, y cuando la masa critica llegue, ya solo se puede parar con metros y metros cubicos de sangre llegando al mar


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Debate Macron-Le Pen: economía, inseguridad e islamismo, preocupaciones de los franceses (vozpopuli.com)
> 
> El artículo cuenta cosas que pasan cotidianamente en Francia, donde el Islam está ganando territorios enteros segregando el país en dos comunidades. Recomiendo leerlo con detenimiento, narra cosas como que hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente, o que los moros fundan escuelas coránicas clandestinas para no llevar a sus hijos a la escuela pública laica francesa.
> 
> ...



Lo que vemos en Francia lo vamos a ver aquí.


----------



## alex_alex (20 Abr 2022)

Yo la verdad que creo que hay que especificar sobre cierto tipo de inmigracion que si es un problema, porque yo he conocido moros que ademas eran musulmanes y están muy alejados de los típicos moros musulmanes extremistas, pero me parece un problema la gran cantidad de extremistas que hay, como nunca se adptan pero es que incluso en sus paises serian extremistas... creo que con esos no hay que dejarles pasar ni una y si no se adaptan(a cierto nivel porque hay casos y casos y no te vas poner aobligarles a que canten la marsellesa) deben ser expulsados del pais, el pproblemaraiñdica en lo que yo entiebdo que son extremistas, gente que nunca se qdapta, que o quieren que sus hijos se adapten, que nunca estan deacierdo con los de alrededor, aue son activos eb el odio al autoctono y la fomra de vida del autoctono, que quiera primsr la cultura suya que es la de fuera por la autoctona etc. 



Alcazar dijo:


> Debate Macron-Le Pen: economía, inseguridad e islamismo, preocupaciones de los franceses (vozpopuli.com)
> 
> El artículo cuenta cosas que pasan cotidianamente en Francia, donde el Islam está ganando territorios enteros segregando el país en dos comunidades. Recomiendo leerlo con detenimiento, narra cosas como que hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente, o que los moros fundan escuelas coránicas clandestinas para no llevar a sus hijos a la escuela pública laica francesa.
> 
> ...



Info sobre este caso?


----------



## Chino Negro (20 Abr 2022)

No apoyo a Putin pero espero que lance todo arsenal de bombas nucleares y nos barra a todos de una en Europa, menos Japón es el único país que aún se puede medio salvar y su población es autóctona.


----------



## Decipher (20 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El problema de Francia empezó en 1789. Va a ser muy complicado hacerles ver la verdad cuando han sido educados en dos siglos de "Liberté, Egalité y Fraternité"
> 
> De aquellos polvos estos lodos.



Y todos los demás vamos con ellos.

Liberté: Liberalismo
Egalité: Socialismo
Fraternité: Globalismo

Es solo es la conclusión lógica de los ideales inculcados por la ilustración.


----------



## brotes_verdes (20 Abr 2022)

Del articulo:



> Un reciente sondeo señala que *el 74% de los franceses musulmanes menores de 25 años respetan los preceptos del islam por encima de las leyes republicanas*. Un 45% en esa misma franja de edad considera que el islam es incompatible con los valores de la sociedad francesa.



Los propios moros no se consideran franceses, sino musulmanes.

Pero si los mismos franceses validan eso en las urnas, yo no puedo mas que apoyarlo.

El conforero @Sonico puede confirmarnos que eso mismo, aqui y ahora, está pasando en partes de España. Con el beneplacito y el aplauso de la sociedad española.

El mejor ejemplo es mi cuñada, defensora de la inmigracion, mandó a sus hijas a colegios catolicos concertados para que no se mezclaran con inmigrantes


----------



## Sonico (20 Abr 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Del articulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo confirmo. Y son el 100%


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Abr 2022)

Cómo saque Marine Le Pen un 40% o más de los votos va a ser la bomba.
Van a tener que suspender el recuento o que siga yendo la gente a votar como hicieron con Trump.


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2022)

El buenismo, el progresismo y la feminización emocional de las decisiones acabarán con Europa

Y LO SABES


----------



## Sonico (20 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Lo peor es que somos una sociedad tan tonta que en vez de aprender de los errores ajenos haremos lo mismo que ellos para acabar exactamente igual.
> Todo sea por no dar alas a la ultraderecha y tal.



Hay un factor que no metéis en la ecuación: "El dinerito hace bueno al morito".
Véase Piqué.


----------



## Boker (20 Abr 2022)

Francia ya está perdida. 
España no solo está perdida, sino que además hace una gran bajada de pantalones frente a Marruecos y pone el culo en pompa.
Gracias a la PSOE + Podemos + Separatistas.


----------



## Sonico (20 Abr 2022)

AEM dijo:


> El buenismo, el progresismo y la feminización emocional de las decisiones acabarán con Europa
> 
> Y LO SABES



No hables en futuro. Habla en pasado.
ACABARON.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Sí. Flipante q con un 45% de población moronegra y un lavado cerebral total Marine Le Pen siga sacando tantos votos.


----------



## pepinox (20 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Francia se la juega a vida o muerte el próximo domingo.



Da igual. Francia va a elegir su destrucción y final, Macron ganará y el negrizal francés aumentará.

Que se jodan los franceses.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Creeis que LePen podría ganar el domingo? Yo creo que es el último tren para Francia, si lo pierden la suerte de ese país está echada y ya solo les quedaran pactos de mínimos con los musulmanes para repartirse el país por distritos.
> 
> Por otra parte veo imposible que el NOM permita que su chico Macrón sea expulsado del poder, y ya sabemos que lo tienen todo a favor empezando por los medios, aunque allí creo que tienen una especie de Roures facha que es quien impulsó a Zemmour.



No. Un 45% de moronegros y un 25% de blancos traidores a su raza garantizarán la islamización definitiva de Francia, inshallah.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Abr 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Yo la verdad que creo que hay que especificar sobre cierto tipo de inmigracion que si es un problema, porque yo he conocido moros que ademas eran musulmanes y están muy alejados de los típicos moros musulmanes extremistas, pero me parece un problema la gran cantidad de extremistas que hay, como nunca se adptan pero es que incluso en sus paises serian extremistas... creo que con esos no hay que dejarles pasar ni una y si no se adaptan(a cierto nivel porque hay casos y casos y no te vas poner aobligarles a que canten la marsellesa) deben ser expulsados del pais, el pproblemaraiñdica en lo que yo entiebdo que son extremistas, gente que nunca se qdapta, que o quieren que sus hijos se adapten, que nunca estan deacierdo con los de alrededor, aue son activos eb el odio al autoctono y la fomra de vida del autoctono, que quiera primsr la cultura suya que es la de fuera por la autoctona etc.
> 
> 
> Info sobre este caso?



Te han hecho la _Takkiya _. Para cualquier musulman, por muchos titulos universitarios que tenga, eres un infiel, pero pueden usar la mentira y la hipocresia para extender la yihad, que no es guerra santa propiamente, sino el proselitismo, es "esfuerzo" para la victoria final de Allah. 

No digo que no haya marroquies, argelinos o egipcios que sean gente que valga la pena, pero solo si son laicos. Si son musulmanes, aunque hayan nacido en Estocolmo y sean rubios y de ojos azules, el Corán y los Hadizes dejan mas que claro como tienes que actuar en la vida y para un musulman todo lo que no es halal es haram.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (20 Abr 2022)

Debio ganar Le Pen padre en el 2002, pero los gabachos votaron por su exterminio.

Ese hombre si tenia cojones, un ex-militar con huevos que sabia lo que eran los moritos por su experiencia en Argelia.

Los europeos a cambio de 4 pensiones de mierda y 4 paguitas han vendido el futuro de sus nietos.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Sí. Flipante q con un 45% de población moronegra y un lavado cerebral total Marine Le Pen siga sacando tantos votos.



Mi familia francesa vive en una ciudad pequeña del sur con mas de 40% de moronegrada. Hace años que no pueden ni pasear por el centro, tienen que ir a coche a pueblos a tomar por culo para poder comer tranquilos en un restaurante por el riesgo de tener un encontronazo con una manada de beurs por cualquier gilipollez. A mi prima que es chortirubia la tenian tan frita que a la que pudo se largó a París (que no es que sea el paraiso, pero no es el nivel de los pueblos donde hay campos o fabricas que emplean masivamente marroquíes). De hecho el alcalde del pueblo desde hace ya decadas siempre es un "beurgois" (moro autoctono venido a mas) y casi se oye mas el moro que el francés.









Los niños víctimas de la sucia guerra de pandillas en Marsella, Francia


En lo que va de 2021, se han producido 15 asesinatos por parte de pandilleros en Marsella. Es una tendencia que va creciendo peligrosamente en la última década, ya que los implicados cada vez son más jóvenes




elcomercio.pe


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mi familia francesa vive en una ciudad pequeña del sur con mas de 40% de moronegrada. Hace años que no pueden ni pasear por el centro, tienen que ir a coche a pueblos a tomar por culo para poder comer tranquilos en un restaurante por el riesgo de tener un encontronazo con una manada de beurs por cualquier gilipollez. A mi prima que es chortirubia la tenian tan frita que a la que pudo se largó a París (que no es que sea el paraiso, pero no es el nivel de los pueblos donde hay campos o fabricas que emplean masivamente marroquíes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me conmisero de la suerte de tu familia francesa. Lamentablemente en su momento (años 2000) fueron más los borregos q los despiertos (internet apenas existía), y ahora q los verdaderos franceses quieren recuperar su país y votan masivamente a Le Pen ps ya no pueden hacer nada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Hay un factor que no metéis en la ecuación: "El dinerito hace bueno al morito".
> Véase Piqué.



Es igual, los progres tienen una especial morofilia, aunque sean pobres como los que vienen en patera que ni crean riqueza ni crean nada. O en las relaciones con algunos países no hacemos más que bajarnos los pantalones y salir perdiendo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente,



Multiculturalismo, jajajajajajaja


----------



## Fante (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## alex_alex (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Te han hecho la _Takkiya _. Para cualquier musulman, por muchos titulos universitarios que tenga, eres un infiel, pero pueden usar la mentira y la hipocresia para extender la yihad, que no es guerra santa propiamente, sino el proselitismo, es "esfuerzo" para la victoria final de Allah.
> 
> No digo que no haya marroquies, argelinos o egipcios que sean gente que valga la pena, pero solo si son laicos. Si son musulmanes, aunque hayan nacido en Estocolmo y sean rubios y de ojos azules, el Corán y los Hadizes dejan mas que claro como tienes que actuar en la vida y para un musulman todo lo que no es halal es haram.



Nada nada, hay muchos grados de musulmania como lo hay de catolicismo, ami que alguien sea musulman moderado me la trae al pairo, lo que me jode es cuando ya empiezan a ser extremista, a ser diferentes, a tener gestls y comportamientos diferentes etc


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (20 Abr 2022)

Francia no se juega nada. El partido acabó hace 20 años.
En 50 años (siendo generosos) Europa occidental será propiedad exclusiva de la moronegrada.
Todo atado y bien atado-


----------



## Furymundo (20 Abr 2022)

Francia esta muerta
y España tambien.


no se ni para que perdeis el tiempo.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Francia es un estado fracasado al que la conquista de África le ha venido de vuelta como un boomerang y ante lo que no han sabido reaccionar.
> En los años 70 ya me vi un docu/reportaje donde preguntaban a la gente sobre la inmigración creciente de los magrebies y africanos de las antiguas colonias y la mayoría decía que sentía cada vez más miedo, violencia e inseguridad. En 50 años el país está ya perdido. Cuando fui a Burdeos en 2015, desde la Gare de St Jean hasta la place de la bourse en el centro, no veía más que miríadas de moronegros por la calle y varias parejas interraciales con bebés mestizos, costaba encontrar a algún white guy. Ahí es cuando te das cuenta de que el gran reemplazo está siendo un éxito y que poco o nada pueden hacer ya. Muchos tienen la nacionalidad y su expulsion es inviable, la única salida es la guerra civil étnico-religiosa en la que no se hasta que punto saldrían perdiendo.
> *No repitamos sus errores y aprendamos de ellos.*
> Recordemos que en el Acuerdo de Marrakech de 2018, España se comprometió a traer 270.000 inmigrantes al año hasta el 2050 para pagar las pensiones. Se empieza así y se acaba dentro de una cacerola.



No podemos hacer nada. 

si Europa se convierte en califato 

mas vale hablar con tito Putin a ver si puede hacernos sitio en SIBERIA
y largarse cuanto antes de la peninsula podrida esta.


----------



## Rediooss (20 Abr 2022)

Pero luego te lo ponen estos problemas en clave de comedia en el cine francés.

Una empresa con problemas económicos se tiene que trasladar a la periferia de Paris, territorio de la moronegrada.
Bueno, como será la cosa que tienen que contratar a un moro para que aclimaticen a los empleados a su nuevo ambiente, todo con mucho jiijijaja, por supuesto.
El moro se liga al pivón de la empresa, la rubita francesa, por supuesto, los demás franceses de la empresa quedan como unos inceles.
Unos menas extorsionan a la empresa, el jefe les da dinero para que les dejen en paz pero vuelven todos los dias, todo de muy buen rollo, por supuesto.

Y miles de anecdotas más, esta película francesa la vi hace poco, en un NWO que da asco verla, para que luego hablen del cine español, estos los superan.


----------



## Decipher (20 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pero luego te lo ponen estos problemas en clave de comedia en el cine francés.
> 
> Una empresa con problemas económicos se tiene que trasladar a la periferia de Paris, territorio de la moronegrada.
> Bueno, como será la cosa que tienen que contratar a un moro para que aclimaticen a los empleados a su nuevo ambiente, todo con mucho jiijijaja, por supuesto.
> ...



Lo que no se puede sostener acaba cayendo.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Abr 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Nada nada, hay muchos grados de musulmania como lo hay de catolicismo, *ami que alguien sea musulman moderado me la trae al pairo*, lo que me jode es cuando ya empiezan a ser extremista, a ser diferentes, a tener gestls y comportamientos diferentes etc



cuando nos marchemos a SIBERIA
espero que las personas como tu no nos sigais.
basicamente ordenare que os pasen por cuchillo por si acaso

espero que no se ofenda. 

a mi si me ofende esa forma estupida de ver las cosas a estas alturas


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Abr 2022)

En EEUU había un racismo como no podemos ni imaginar, y ya veis el carril que llevan, esto solo lo para la tercera guerra mundial


----------



## Tales90 (20 Abr 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> No se podía saber...
> 
> En EEUU es igual, hasta en los colegios los críos de diferente raza o etnia se llevan a matar.



La escuela hoy día es una puta mierda, no se si fracaso significa triunfo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Creeis que LePen podría ganar el domingo? Yo creo que es el último tren para Francia, si lo pierden la suerte de ese país está echada y ya solo les quedaran pactos de mínimos con los musulmanes para repartirse el país por distritos.
> 
> Por otra parte veo imposible que el NOM permita que su chico Macrón sea expulsado del poder, y ya sabemos que lo tienen todo a favor empezando por los medios, aunque allí creo que tienen una especie de Roures facha que es quien impulsó a Zemmour.



Nadie va a expulsar a millones de personas nacidas ya de tercera generación, salvo tercera guerra mundial, es imposible


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (20 Abr 2022)

Francia está en decadencia, pero capaz que prefiero los 3 principales partidos de ahí a los de aquí, al menos los veo un poco coherentes, tampoco del todo pero les he visto decir más cosas sensatas a los de aquí que ni siquiera se plantean un poco de soberanía o neutralidad geopolítica.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (20 Abr 2022)

Francia está sentenciada. No hay nada que hacer, es una cuestión de matemáticas y de demografía.


----------



## DonManuel (20 Abr 2022)

En Francia nos llevan ventaja. Veréis cuando haya políticos africanos, profesores de colegios africanos, policía llena de africanos… todo son risas y multiculturalidad hasta que te mandan a callar por ser blanco.


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Francia es un estado fracasado al que la conquista de África le ha venido de vuelta como un boomerang y ante lo que no han sabido reaccionar.
> En los años 70 ya me vi un docu/reportaje donde preguntaban a la gente sobre la inmigración creciente de los magrebies y africanos de las antiguas colonias y la mayoría decía que sentía cada vez más miedo, violencia e inseguridad. En 50 años el país está ya perdido. Cuando fui a Burdeos en 2015, desde la Gare de St Jean hasta la place de la bourse en el centro, no veía más que miríadas de moronegros por la calle y varias parejas interraciales con bebés mestizos, costaba encontrar a algún white guy. Ahí es cuando te das cuenta de que el gran reemplazo está siendo un éxito y que poco o nada pueden hacer ya. Muchos tienen la nacionalidad y su expulsion es inviable, la única salida es la guerra civil étnico-religiosa en la que no se hasta que punto saldrían perdiendo.
> No repitamos sus errores y aprendamos de ellos.
> Recordemos que en el Acuerdo de Marrakech de 2018, España se comprometió a traer 270.000 inmigrantes al año hasta el 2050 para pagar las pensiones. Se empieza así y se acaba dentro de una cacerola.



Los gabachos ya tuvieron sus guerras de religion, por una mas....


----------



## Gotthard (20 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Me conmisero de la suerte de tu familia francesa. Lamentablemente en su momento (años 2000) fueron más los borregos q los despiertos (internet apenas existía), y ahora q los verdaderos franceses quieren recuperar su país y votan masivamente a Le Pen ps ya no pueden hacer nada.



A ver, en cierta forma son ellos mismos los que se lo buscaron contratando mano de obra moronegra en los 70 a precio de derribo para las tierras que tienen (el valle del Rodano es tierra buena para muchos cultivos) el problema que tienen ahora es que solo les queda eso, porque todos los comercios del centro en que invirtieron las ganancias que llegaron a tener los han tenido que ir chapando.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (20 Abr 2022)

El domingo van a ir a votar hasta los veteranos de las guerras franco-prussianas y los constructores de la catedral de Reims


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Abr 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Debio ganar Le Pen padre en el 2002, pero los gabachos votaron por su exterminio.
> 
> Ese hombre si tenia cojones, un ex-militar con huevos que sabia lo que eran los moritos por su experiencia en Argelia.
> 
> Los europeos a cambio de 4 pensiones de mierda y 4 paguitas han vendido el futuro de sus nietos.



Recuerdo en 2002 que vino el profe de francés muy serio porque lepen había pasado a segunda vuelta, ahí dándonos la chapa con el peligro de la ultraderecha


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A ver, en cierta forma son ellos mismos los que se lo buscaron contratando mano de obra moronegra en los 70 a precio de derribo para las tierras que tienen (el valle del Rodano es tierra buena para muchos cultivos) el problema que tienen ahora es que solo les queda eso, porque todos los comercios del centro en que invirtieron las ganancias que llegaron a tener los han tenido que ir chapando.



45% de moros en 15 años serán el 60%. Hace 15 años eran el 30%. Es cuestion de tiempo, alhamdulillah.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Recuerdo en 2002 que vino el profe de francés muy serio porque lepen había pasado a segunda vuelta, ahí dándonos la chapa con el peligro de la ultraderecha



Hijé de perré, espero que el gabaché hayá abierto les ojés y se haya dado cuenté de la realité de la sustitución demografiqué.


----------



## El gostoso (20 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> cuando nos marchemos a SIBERIA
> espero que las personas como tu no nos sigais.
> basicamente ordenare que os pasen por cuchillo por si acaso
> 
> ...



Este tipo de basura traidora es la peor.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (20 Abr 2022)

Tranqui amigos, lo importante es parar a la ultraderecha y a la horda.

PD: Tiene gracia que los otaneros os reís de los musulmanes (autóctonos de verdad) de Rusia, cuando la mitad de los chechenos anti Kadyrov se exiliaron a Francia. A ver cuando se hacen un Beslan... Ya la liaron hace un año en Dijon con los Argelinos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Hijé de perré, espero que el gabaché hayá abierto les ojés y se haya dado cuenté de la realité de la sustitución demografiqué.



Era español


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Era español



Hezpañordo hijo de puta, bueno al menos hizo bien en desearle indirectamente el mal a uno de nuestros peores enemigos históricos, el pueblo franco invasor de la España suprapirenaica (Occitania, Aquitania, Poitieros)


----------



## Furymundo (20 Abr 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Francia está sentenciada. No hay nada que hacer, es una cuestión de matemáticas y de demografía.



y España tambien


----------



## Orooo (20 Abr 2022)

Me nutre


----------



## danilovix (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Don Juan de Austria (20 Abr 2022)

Hay unas profecías de una vidente o vidente que hablaba de guerra civil contra los islámicos y que París era incendiada por islámicos 

La profecía era del 1850 aprox cuando no había ni un moro.en Francia, salvo los mamelucos que sobrvivieran de Napoleón 

No me acuerdo del nombre de la o el vidente


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Abr 2022)

"Francia, en un futuro próximo. A las puertas de las elecciones presidenciales de 2022. Los partidos tradicionales se han hundido en las encuestas y Mohammed Ben Abbes, carismático líder de una nueva formación islamista moderada, derrota con el apoyo de los socialistas y de la derecha a la candidata del Frente Nacional en la segunda vuelta. François, un profesor universitario hastiado de la docencia y de su vida sexual, que a sus cuarenta años se había resignado a una vida aburrida pero sosegada, ve cómo la rápida transformación que sucede a la llegada del nuevo presidente al Elíseo altera la vida cotidiana de los franceses y le depara a él un inesperado futuro. Los judíos han emigrado a Israel, en las calles las mujeres han cambiado las faldas por conjuntos de blusas largas y pantalones, y algunos comercios han cerrado sus puertas o reorientado el negocio. Y la Sorbona es ahora una universidad islámica en la que los profesores conversos gozan de excelentes salarios y tienen derecho a la poligamia.

Al igual que Huysmans, el escritor del siglo XIX convertido al catolicismo al que consagró su tesis, François sopesará pronunciar las palabras que le abrirán las puertas de la religión islámica y de una nueva vida: «No hay más dios que Alá y Mahoma es su profeta.»

Sumisión llegó a las librerías francesas el mismo día del trágico atentado contra Charlie Hebdo y Houellebecq, acusado de islamofobia o de dar alas a la extrema derecha, afirmó: «No tomo partido, no defiendo ningún régimen. Deniego toda responsabilidad. He acelerado la historia, pero no puedo decir que sea una provocación, porque no digo cosas que considere falsas sólo para poner nerviosos a los demás.» Más allá de la polémica, Sumisión es una novela de «política ficción» como 1984 y Un mundo feliz, una turbadora fábula política y moral, en la que coexisten intuiciones poéticas, efectos cómicos y una melancolía fatalista. "


----------



## El gostoso (20 Abr 2022)

El asqueroso d macron está barriendo a le Pen.


----------



## Satori (20 Abr 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Nadie va a expulsar a millones de personas nacidas ya de tercera generación, salvo tercera guerra mundial, es imposible



En Argelia lo hicieron, y prácticamente de un día para otro.


----------



## .AzaleA. (20 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Lo peor es que somos una sociedad tan tonta que en vez de aprender de los errores ajenos haremos lo mismo que ellos para acabar exactamente igual.
> Todo sea por no dar alas a la ultraderecha y tal.





fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Si gana Macron, es linea directa hacia la libanizacion y la guerra civil.
> Pero ojo, nosotros vamos detras.





DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo que vemos en Francia lo vamos a ver aquí.




NO. Aunque algunos parece que lo deséis porque, claro, después de mentalizaros taaantos años, ¡qué decepción si no llegase a pasar! ¿Verdad?

Aquí jugamos con la "carta panchita", que es distinta. Y en Madrid, los escasos moros que hay son blancos, y sus chicas no llevan pañuelo, si acaso sus madres y abuelas.


----------



## pamplinero (20 Abr 2022)

Yo estuve en Paris ya hace 30 años y ya estaba perdida por aquel entonces. Ni me imagino como estara ahora.


----------



## blahblahblah (20 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Francia se la juega a vida o muerte el próximo domingo.



¡El gran juego de los demonios ratas!
Donde todos los demócratas son espectadores


De verdad...
De verdad...

¿Os creéis que los votos se recuentan?
Podría ser el caso, porque todos los partidos son uno, pero es que a los amos les gusta que salgan los % que ellos dictan.
Ni más, ni menos.


----------



## pamplinero (20 Abr 2022)

Y lo que me sorprende, los progres echando pestes sobre los partidos de "ultraderecha" que son malisimos. Pero no les da la neurona pensar de que si ganan votos, es porque ganan votantes, no porque sean malvados per se y que mágicamente consiguen votos haciendo aquelarres y sacrificios de niñ_e_s_._


----------



## Araco (20 Abr 2022)

Lo de Francia con la morisma es algo para hacérselo mirar, al menos desde los tiempos de Francisco I aliados con los otomanos, pero también manda cojones que teniendo a una horda asiática aliada con la morisma los reyezuelos europeos por sus narices sumieran a la cristiandad en una guerra interna, y que den gracias a que estaba España, que si no la marronización hubiera acaecido siglos antes.



¿Qué hizo la robolusión?, todos semos iguales, mamadou es francés. Tócate los cojones, primero que la religión de los reyezuelos es la de los súbditos, luego que el Estado decide quien es o no ciudadano, y ahora que el progreso es la barbarie marronida. Dios quiera que algunos blancos sobrevivan y dentro de milenios se puedan recuperar las tierras perdidas.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> En Argelia lo hicieron, y prácticamente de un día para otro.



Claro, fue una guerra, un tío mío hizo la mili allí. No fue bonito.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El asqueroso d macron está barriendo a le Pen.



Hay que reconocer que tiene un carrete de la hostia


----------



## Furymundo (20 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> NO. Aunque algunos parece que lo deséis porque, claro, después de mentalizaros taaantos años, ¡qué decepción si no llegase a pasar! ¿Verdad?
> 
> *Aquí jugamos con la "carta panchita", que es distinta. Y en Madrid, los escasos moros que hay son blancos, y sus chicas no llevan pañuelo, si acaso sus madres y abuelas.*



Estamos salvados halleluya!!

que vengan mas 

en cuanto a lo de los moros blancos
jajaaj


----------



## chortinator (20 Abr 2022)

me nutre


los occidentales se merecen esto y mas..... En unos años se va a curar la tonteria del progresismo para siempre


----------



## Dj Puesto (20 Abr 2022)

Nos llevan 10 años de adelanto, lo que ahora ves en París lo verás en Madrid en 10 años, como estará París en 10 años es una incógnita pero yo solo os digo una cosa, viejos son de Toledo, de Teruel, de Sevilla o autóctonos de mi ciudad, jóvenes ya casi solo escucho moromierda, ni siquiera distingues al joven autóctono porque escucha música moromierda , viste como un moromierda, corte pelo moromierda......

Y si ves que se aproxima una marabunta de carritos de bebé y niños correteando solo hay 2 escenarios: gitanos, moros y a menudo alguna de las que arrastra carrito o niño de la mano tiene otro bombo hecho. 

En 10 años la cosa se va a ir de madre y en 20 el español será minoría étnica.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Sí. Flipante q con un 45% de población moronegra y un lavado cerebral total Marine Le Pen siga sacando tantos votos.



Muchos inmis son conservadores y tampoco quieren a la basura de sus países de origen en Francia. Huyeron del lumpen de sus países, no lo quieren también en el país a donde han emigrado.


----------



## El gostoso (20 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Estamos salvados halleluya!!
> 
> que vengan mas
> 
> ...



Es una cerda traidora, la darán de hostias y en casita, su novia amhed, a ella le gustará.

A malas, se la pasará a cuchillo


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Muchos inmis son conservadores y tampoco quieren a la basura de sus países de origen en Francia. Huyeron del lumpen de sus países, no lo quieren también en el país a donde han emigrado.



No, todo sea por la "minoría" a la q pertenecen. Mira 2017 y luego m hablas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Hace poco estuve de vacaciones en Marsella (2a ciudad más grande de Francia) y flipé...

Literalmente las calles y avenidas principales estaban LLENAS de moros y negros, sus negocios y sus formas de vida. Cientos de ellos y ni un solo blanco. 

Parecía cualquier ciudad africana, incluso el francés que hablaban era muy rudimentario.

Me sorprende que esto no sea más conocido.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Francia no se juega nada. El partido acabó hace 20 años.
> En 50 años (siendo generosos) Europa occidental será propiedad exclusiva de la moronegrada.
> Todo atado y bien atado-



Alhamdulillah. La paz sea contigo, guerrero.


----------



## Calahan (20 Abr 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Nadie va a expulsar a millones de personas nacidas ya de tercera generación, salvo tercera guerra mundial, es imposible



Inocente.


----------



## Cimbrel (20 Abr 2022)

45% de MAGREBÍES, estamos hablando básicamente como si a un país del primer mundo llegasen un 45% de pujabíes, para que nos vayamos entendiendo.

Aquí siempre se mezclan conceptos. No hablamos de árabes.

Por otra parte, Francia ha absorvido toda esa subcultura y es bastante chocante visitar París y verlos en profesiones "normales". Al final cambiará, si, pero será un califato en plan la novela de Houelebec Sumisión. Para nada Francia va a perder la brutal inversión que ha metido en infraestructura y servicios. De hecho Maricrón está ahí para armonizar ese cambio progresivo. No es que vaya a cambiar, es que ya llevan tiempo adaptando el país a la nueva realidad. De ahí va a salir algo nuevo, nada que tenga que ver con Europa pero a la vez sí. Una casa de putas NWO total.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> 45% de MAGREBÍES, estamos hablando básicamente como si a un país del primer mundo llegasen un 45% de pujabíes, para que nos vayamos entendiendo.
> 
> Aquí siempre se mezclan conceptos. No hablamos de árabes.
> 
> Por otra parte, Francia ha absorvido toda esa subcultura y es bastante chocante visitar París y verlos en profesiones "normales". Al final cambiará, si, pero será un califato en plan la novela de Houelebec Sumisión. Para nada Francia va a perder la brutal inversión que ha metido en infraestructura y servicios. De hecho Maricrón está ahí para armonizar ese cambio progresivo. No es que vaya a cambiar, es que ya llevan tiempo adaptando el país a la nueva realidad. De ahí va a salir algo nuevo, nada que tenga que ver con Europa pero a la vez sí. Una casa de putas NWO total.



Quien se crea q solo hay un 10% de musulmanes en Francia esq está borracho o es gilipollas profundo.


----------



## ElQueAúlla (20 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y todos los demás vamos con ellos.
> 
> Liberté: Liberalismo
> Egalité: Socialismo
> ...



Joder macho, los has clavado


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Joder macho, los has clavado



El libertarianismo, que no el liberalismo, es la clave junto con algo de racialismo y nacionalismo para la grandiosidad nacional. Error muy común confundir ambos términos por la semejanza del vocablo, cuando si bien no son totalmente excluyentes, para nada significan lo mismo.


----------



## ElQueAúlla (20 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> El libertarianismo, que no el liberalismo, es la clave junto con algo de racialismo y nacionalismo para la grandiosidad nacional. Error muy común confundir ambos términos por la semejanza del vocablo, cuando si bien no son totalmente excluyentes, para nada significan lo mismo.



Libertarianismo es el liberalismo agresivo, no? Anarcocapitalista o casi. ¿O lo entiendo mal?


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (20 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Libertarianismo es el liberalismo agresivo, no? Anarcocapitalista o casi. ¿O lo entiendo mal?



Tú mira a los liberales (cs, merkel, macron) y luego a los libertarios (bolsonaro hasta cierto punto, milei, tea party) y luego me cuentas.


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Tú mira a los liberales (cs, merkel, macron) y luego a los libertarios (bolsonaro hasta cierto punto, milei, tea party) y luego me cuentas.



Vale, ya te entendí. De todas formas, para mi están todos en mayor o menor medida comprados por el globalismo. 






Y de Bolsonaro que decir, no es más que la vieja derecha rancia, clasista y elitista de latinoámerica. Preferible a los comunistas, por supuesto, pero tampoco mucho.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Francia es un estado fracasado al que la conquista de África le ha venido de vuelta como un boomerang y ante lo que no han sabido reaccionar.
> En los años 70 ya me vi un docu/reportaje donde preguntaban a la gente sobre la inmigración creciente de los magrebies y africanos de las antiguas colonias y la mayoría decía que sentía cada vez más miedo, violencia e inseguridad. En 50 años el país está ya perdido. Cuando fui a Burdeos en 2015, desde la Gare de St Jean hasta la place de la bourse en el centro, no veía más que miríadas de moronegros por la calle y varias parejas interraciales con bebés mestizos, costaba encontrar a algún white guy. Ahí es cuando te das cuenta de que el gran reemplazo está siendo un éxito y que poco o nada pueden hacer ya. Muchos tienen la nacionalidad y su expulsion es inviable, la única salida es la guerra civil étnico-religiosa en la que no se hasta que punto saldrían perdiendo.
> No repitamos sus errores y aprendamos de ellos.
> Recordemos que en el Acuerdo de Marrakech de 2018, España se comprometió a traer 270.000 inmigrantes al año hasta el 2050 para pagar las pensiones. Se empieza así y se acaba dentro de una cacerola.



Y que guerra va a hacer alguien de aquí, porque como no sea por su familia o por sí mismos es absurdo, han vaciado totalmente a Occidente y Europa de cualquier valor, tanto su país, su cultura, la calidad de vida... quien va a pelear por algo así, ellos tienen claro sus pilares te pueden gustar más o menos. El problema fue creernos el liberalismo y el materialismo totalmente destruyendo todo lo demás, aparte de haber basado la civilización occidental en el legado de los imperios de UK, EEUU y la ilustración francesa despojando a las personas de un componente de sentimiento grupal por el racionalismo total. Aquí ha cambiado demasiado todo, te vas de los abuelos a los padres y luego a los nietos, otras, si parecen 3 culturas distintas en una misma familia.

Sinceramente quizás lo mejor para Europa y también para España sería volver a las raíces, las bases y quizás dejar de lado este imperialismo sin bases y esa burbuja en que se vive mientras se degenera y colapsa en pocos años.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Vale, ya te entendí. De todas formas, para mi están todos en mayor o menor medida comprados por el globalismo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031938
> 
> 
> ...



Si hasta los que supuestamente son conservadores-tradicionales son masones que se puede esperar, y la masonería quizás tuvo su sentido hace siglos, en sus inicios como mezcla de lo contemporáneo-tradicional pero hace mucho que perdió el norte, sobre todo en el XIX de las revoluciones y los imperios gigantescos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es igual, los progres tienen una especial morofilia, aunque sean pobres como los que vienen en patera que ni crean riqueza ni crean nada. O en las relaciones con algunos países no hacemos más que bajarnos los pantalones y salir perdiendo.



Necesitan sentirse superiores rodeándose de mierda. Es el sino del mediocre con complejo de inferioridad. Son enfermos mentales. Las personas normales y sanas tendemos al bien, la abundancia, la belleza, etc. y huimos de lo malo, lo mediocre, lo decadente, la fealdad, la basura, etc.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y todos los demás vamos con ellos.
> 
> Liberté: Liberalismo
> Egalité: Socialismo
> ...



Lo de fraternidad en el fondo me parece una forma de haber secularizado el concepto cristiano de prójimo, hermanos o la caridad. Es decir eliminar la comunidad previa para hacer una especie de falsa solidaridad controlada por el estado y las corporaciones.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Necesitan sentirse superiores rodeándose de mierda. Es el sino del mediocre con complejo de inferioridad. Son enfermos mentales. Las personas normales y sanas tendemos al bien, la abundancia, la belleza, etc. y huimos de lo malo, lo mediocre, lo decadente, la fealdad, la basura, etc.



Obvio, pero reflexiona una cosa, te meten desde joven el rollo de éxito-fracaso, buenos-malos momentos en lugar de integrar la vida totalmente, cómo si por ser "fracasado" ya no debes vivir, pero quien se tomaría la molestia de juzgar o comparar a los demás por lo que tengan o trabajan, pues solo los que se sienten mal, destruidos o en la opulencia no llenan sus vidas, es decir esas élites privadas que tienen sus redes. Por eso también el asunto del maniqueísmo y el divide y vencerás.


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Necesitan sentirse superiores rodeándose de mierda. Es el sino del mediocre con complejo de inferioridad. Son enfermos mentales. Las personas normales y sanas tendemos al bien, la abundancia, la belleza, etc. y huimos de lo malo, lo mediocre, lo decadente, la fealdad, la basura, etc.



Le recomiendo a usted la lectura de "La sociedad industrial y su futuro". En el especial el capítulo "La psicología izquierdista" y los que inmediatamente le siguen.


----------



## El gostoso (21 Abr 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> 45% de MAGREBÍES, estamos hablando básicamente como si a un país del primer mundo llegasen un 45% de pujabíes, para que nos vayamos entendiendo.
> 
> Aquí siempre se mezclan conceptos. No hablamos de árabes.
> 
> Por otra parte, Francia ha absorvido toda esa subcultura y es bastante chocante visitar París y verlos en profesiones "normales". Al final cambiará, si, pero será un califato en plan la novela de Houelebec Sumisión. Para nada Francia va a perder la brutal inversión que ha metido en infraestructura y servicios. De hecho Maricrón está ahí para armonizar ese cambio progresivo. No es que vaya a cambiar, es que ya llevan tiempo adaptando el país a la nueva realidad. De ahí va a salir algo nuevo, nada que tenga que ver con Europa pero a la vez sí. Una casa de putas NWO total.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAAJJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (21 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Necesitan sentirse superiores rodeándose de mierda. Es el sino del mediocre con complejo de inferioridad. Son enfermos mentales. Las personas normales y sanas tendemos al bien, la abundancia, la belleza, etc. y huimos de lo malo, lo mediocre, lo decadente, la fealdad, la basura, etc.



Ostia, lo q has dicho me ha recordado a una charo q conozco q como es pobre pues se rodea de chusma aun peor q ella. Tiene una amiga con la q se ha casado su hermano, la cual es una ex-politoxicómana paguitera y sinvergüenza que como no ha sufrido "violencia de género" y tiene fibromiargiaaaaa.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Muchos inmis son conservadores y tampoco quieren a la basura de sus países de origen en Francia. Huyeron del lumpen de sus países, no lo quieren también en el país a donde han emigrado.



no voy a ponerme a distinguir entre moro bueno moro malo.
no es mi trabajo ni tengo interes en hacerlo
todos fuera.


----------



## ashe (21 Abr 2022)

A quien toca apuntar no es tanto al moro (es la consecuencia) sino a quienes les han abierto la puerta, tanto echar mierda contra España y al final el resultado de los males actuales de España es el afrancesamiento de la sociedad, para el mierda que dijo eso de "españa el problema, europa la solución" por no hablar que Francia es una de las patas de gran parte de las desgracias del continente desde siempre ¿que hicieron los franceses en Lepanto? pues eso y como dijo el primer mensaje del post, que disfruten la revolución francesa que es el origen directo de sus males como siempre yo también digo

Yo ya tengo claro que esto solo se resuelve con una guerra cuando no cruzada hasta barrer el magreb del mapa empezando con Marruecos repoblandolo con españoles y enviar el modernismo a tomar por culo, eso incluye derechos de la mujer en realidad privilegios, democracia y demás aberraciones



brotes_verdes dijo:


> Del articulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de personas son las mas miserables (tu cuñada) que seguramente también sea atea como todos los hipocritas, mucho echar mierda contra la cultura católica pero luego no duda enviar a sus hijos ahi...


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Obvio, pero reflexiona una cosa, te meten desde joven el rollo de éxito-fracaso, buenos-malos momentos en lugar de integrar la vida totalmente, cómo si por ser "fracasado" ya no debes vivir, pero quien se tomaría la molestia de juzgar o comparar a los demás por lo que tengan o trabajar, pues solo los que se sienten mal, destruidos o en la opulencia no llenan sus vidas, es decir esas élites privadas que tienen sus redes. Por eso también el asunto del maniqueísmo y el divide y vencerás.



Complejo de inferioridad, frustración acumulada, narcicismo, y en algunos casos claros rasgos de personalidad antisocial (aunque esto último se cumple en todos los espectros políticos, claro está). 
Es como si todo lo que resulta enfermizo, inútil y opuesto a la vida decidiese unirse bajo una misma consigna. Ésta criatura espantosa y anti-vital era en el siglo XIX español la facción liberal, en el XX los rojos (entiéndase anarquistas, comunistas y socialistas de tinte soviético). En el XXI son los "progres". Con la diferencia de que éstos han pérdido la inteligencia y alta cultura de los liberales de entonces y la hombría y convicción de los rojos del siglo pasado. 
Ahora sólo forman una masa infantil, caprichosa y sociópata. Ni siquiera creen en sus ideales. Solo quieren ver satisfechas sus necesidades psicológicas (atención, dominio sobre los demás...)
Suponen la degeneración máxima del espectro político izquierdista.


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Lo de fraternidad en el fondo me parece una forma de haber secularizado el concepto cristiano de prójimo, hermanos o la caridad. Es decir eliminar la comunidad previa para hacer una especie de falsa solidaridad controlada por el estado y las corporaciones.



Tal vez no lo secularizaron conscientemente, pero es indudable que es un concepto que proviene del cristianismo. ¿Acaso fuera de Occidente se ha abogado alguna vez por la hermandad universal?

Aunque Voltaire ni siquiera consideraba humanos a los negros, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Lo de fraternidad en el fondo me parece una forma de haber secularizado el concepto cristiano de prójimo, hermanos o la caridad. Es decir eliminar la comunidad previa para hacer una especie de falsa solidaridad controlada por el estado y las corporaciones.



Es que todo eso a su vez deriva del cristianismo y poner la otra mejilla y bienaventurados los pobres. Que a su vez tira de la propia psicologia animal, en este caso de los seres humanos.



El cristianismo cojió ese mecanismo evolutivo y lo explotó para crear una ideologia que fuese atractiva para la gente. El liberalismo y el socialismo construyen sobre los restos de aquello.


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es que todo eso a su vez deriva del cristianismo y poner la otra mejilla y bienaventurados los pobres. Que a su vez tira de la propia psicologia animal, en este caso de los seres humanos.
> 
> 
> 
> El cristianismo cojió ese mecanismo evolutivo y lo explotó para crear una ideologia que fuese atractiva para la gente. El liberalismo y el socialismo construyen sobre los restos de aquello.



Bueno, ahora es un poco tarde para retomar el mundo greco-romano, no le parece a usted?


----------



## FOYETE (21 Abr 2022)

Cuando el rabo del vecino veas cortar, pon el tuyo a remojar...


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Bueno, ahora es un poco tarde para retomar el mundo greco-romano, no le parece a usted?



No se que decir, la propia democracia es retomar el mundo greco romano, ya se hizo una vez. Tampoco digo que haya que quemarlo todo, el propio liberalismo tiene ideas muy meritorias. Lo que digo mas bien es que hay que empezar a ser crítico con el liberalismo y la ilustración, pero sobre todo con el concepto de *progresismo *porque como dijo Francisco de Goya "El sueño de la razón produce monstruos". Y en eso estamos, en producir monstruos siguiendo el sueño de la razón.


----------



## Perro marroquí (21 Abr 2022)

Estuve hace unas semanas en París y las mejores zonas dan un mal rollo tremendo . Ahora mismo Colombia es un país mucho más seguro que Francia y ya no digamos para las mujeres. Francia está muerta y es un país con un ambiente muy pesado , la gente blanca muy malhumorada y los moronegros cuando llegan allí tienen mucho complejo de inferioridad , se nota en el ambiente que están asalvajados y quieren agredir y dominar a los blancos . Por supuesto en Pakistán, Afganistán o países por el estilo de lo que sera Francia en un futuro muy proximo , esos problemas de malas miradas , robos y demás casi no existen porque tienen implantada la sharia y al turista le tratan muy bien


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No se que decir, la propia democracia es retomar el mundo greco romano, ya se hizo una vez.



Ni lo había pensado. Ahí me dado usted en la boca.



Decipher dijo:


> Tampoco digo que haya que quemarlo todo, el propio liberalismo tiene ideas muy meritorias. Lo que digo mas bien es que hay que empezar a ser crítico con el liberalismo y la ilustración, pero sobre todo con el concepto de *progresismo *porque como dijo Francisco de Goya "El sueño de la razón produce monstruos".



Afortunadamente nos encontramos en la era donde ideológicamente todo ha sido ya experimentado. Eso nos permite no solo mirar con ojo crítico al liberalismo, que es a lo que anima usted; sino a todas las ideologías. Y construir así un mundo realmente mejor. 



Decipher dijo:


> Y en eso estamos, en producir monstruos siguiendo el sueño de la razón.



En esto discrepo; no es la razón la que hoy día produce monstruos, sino su atrofia.


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Ni lo había pensado. Ahí me dado usted en la boca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me temo que en absoluto está todo experimentado. Con la IA y la robotización vamos a ver COSAS CHULISIMAS. Lo digo con ironia y sin ironia.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (21 Abr 2022)

m0ros de mi3rda


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Abr 2022)

"Sarna con gusto no pica"... Europa consideraba a los franceses monos, y monos son.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Abr 2022)

A disfrutar de la moronegrada importada! Yo cada vez veo a más franceses viviendo en Madrid, todos blancos, como no podría ser de otro modo.


----------



## Xculo (21 Abr 2022)

La UE no va a dejar que gobierne otro en Francia que no sea el maricron. Si no es por resultados en las urnas tranquis que se monta un pucherazo y arreglado.


----------



## daesrd (21 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Debate Macron-Le Pen: economía, inseguridad e islamismo, preocupaciones de los franceses (vozpopuli.com)
> 
> El artículo cuenta cosas que pasan cotidianamente en Francia, donde el Islam está ganando territorios enteros segregando el país en dos comunidades. Recomiendo leerlo con detenimiento, narra cosas como que hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente, o que los moros fundan escuelas coránicas clandestinas para no llevar a sus hijos a la escuela pública laica francesa.
> 
> ...



Cuando peor MEJOR!!!


----------



## zapp (21 Abr 2022)

Lol plan y lo


----------



## zapp (21 Abr 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Lo de Francia con la morisma es algo para hacérselo mirar, al menos desde los tiempos de Francisco I aliados con los otomanos, pero también manda cojones que teniendo a una horda asiática aliada con la morisma los reyezuelos europeos por sus narices sumieran a la cristiandad en una guerra interna, y que den gracias a que estaba España, que si no la marronización hubiera acaecido siglos antes.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué hizo la robolusión?, todos semos iguales, mamadou es francés. Tócate los cojones, primero que la religión de los reyezuelos es la de los súbditos, luego que el Estado decide quien es o no ciudadano, y ahora que el progreso es la barbarie marronida. Dios quiera que algunos blancos sobrevivan y dentro de milenios se puedan recuperar las tierras perdidas.


----------



## zapp (21 Abr 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Lo de Francia con la morisma es algo para hacérselo mirar, al menos desde los tiempos de Francisco I aliados con los otomanos, pero también manda cojones que teniendo a una horda asiática aliada con la morisma los reyezuelos europeos por sus narices sumieran a la cristiandad en una guerraloñol interna, y que den gracias a que estaba España, que si no la marronización la hubiera acaecido sigloslo
> 
> 
> P m
> ...



N


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> En Francia nos llevan ventaja. Veréis cuando haya políticos africanos, profesores de colegios africanos, policía llena de africanos… todo son risas y multiculturalidad hasta que te mandan a callar por ser blanco.



ahhhhhhhh eso me falta por ver 
caballero caballeros color tizon o mohameds
entrando en tu casa porque seran la autoridad.


FANTASTICO

simplemente fantastico
y como si nada oye


----------



## ElQueAúlla (21 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me temo que en absoluto está todo experimentado. Con la IA y la robotización vamos a ver COSAS CHULISIMAS. Lo digo con ironia y sin ironia.



A eso me refiero. En términos ideológicos está todo experimentado. Ni comunismo ni liberalismo, ni izquierdas ni derechas. De ahora en adelante tecnocracias utilitaristas donde las personas pasaremos a ser números. Pero eso no es una ideología. Es el uso del criterio "científico" y el pensamiento económico sobre las sociedades.


----------



## Castellano Carpista (21 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Cuando fui a Burdeos en 2015, desde la Gare de St Jean hasta la place de la bourse en el centro, no veía más que miríadas de moronegros por la calle y varias parejas interraciales con bebés mestizos, costaba encontrar a algún white guy.



Suscribo totalmente todo lo dicho, si bien la Gare y esa zona es la peor con diferencia entre el centro que nombras y esa zona tienes que pasar por lugares exquisitos como el Cours de la Marne, que es el salvaje oeste, por no hablar del mercado de Capucins que es la multiculturalidad en su máximo esplendor: negros borrachos meando a pie de calle y yonkis pidiéndote 50 céntimos o los amegos pidiendo segarros.
Lo único que no es tan obvio de lo que cuentas es el mestizaje, en Francia no lo noto mucho, que haberlo hailo, pero les gusta mucho marcar distancias.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Abr 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Es lo que los franceses votaron, por cierto.
> 
> Asi que no seamos fascistas y acatemos lo que dice el soberano pueblo frances.



Pues es lo que vota también el pueblo español, yo no diría estas cosas con tanta alegría.


----------



## corolaria (21 Abr 2022)

Dos actores y un montón de cretinos que se creen que la pinícula es de verdad y que pueden cambiar la realidad en la que viven.


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Abr 2022)

Joder, si la inmigracion es casi el menor de sus problemas....el pais estara Al borde de la guerra civil tras las elecciones, da igual el candidato que pase.


----------



## M4rk (21 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Francia se la juega a vida o muerte el próximo domingo.



No seas cándido. El destino de Europa está sellado desde hace décadas.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

islam e one astafa, amego.


----------



## jotace (21 Abr 2022)

El artículo es brutal, con lo de las escuelas islámicas clandestinas, vecinos que no se atreven a denunciar porque les rebanarían el pescuezo, velos obligatorios, miedo a decir la verdad por no ser tachados de racistas, etc...

Veo a España así o peor dentro de 10 años máximo.


----------



## Coviban (21 Abr 2022)

Que más dará quien gane. Francia es Argelia ya.


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> No seas cándido. El destino de Europa está sellado desde hace décadas.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (21 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> En Argelia lo hicieron, y prácticamente de un día para otro.



En Europa actualmente no hay cojones para eso.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Debate Macron-Le Pen: economía, inseguridad e islamismo, preocupaciones de los franceses (vozpopuli.com)
> 
> El artículo cuenta cosas que pasan cotidianamente en Francia, donde el Islam está ganando territorios enteros segregando el país en dos comunidades. Recomiendo leerlo con detenimiento, narra cosas como que hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente, o que los moros fundan escuelas coránicas clandestinas para no llevar a sus hijos a la escuela pública laica francesa.
> 
> ...



Desde hace por lo menos doce años que pasan estas cosas en Francia, como ya mostraba en videos YT antes de que me cerraran el canal.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (21 Abr 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Quien se crea q solo hay un 10% de musulmanes en Francia esq está borracho o es gilipollas profundo.



Muy cierto.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (21 Abr 2022)

Espero que estés en lo cierto.


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> A eso me refiero. En términos ideológicos está todo experimentado. Ni comunismo ni liberalismo, ni izquierdas ni derechas. De ahora en adelante tecnocracias utilitaristas donde las personas pasaremos a ser números. Pero eso no es una ideología. Es el uso del criterio "científico" y el pensamiento económico sobre las sociedades.



Transhumanismo, bioconservadurismo, teledemocracia, posthumanismo, economia de la reputación y quizá gestión por IA incluidos los juicios y a saber que mas. No diria en absoluto que todo está inventado, las nuevas tecnologias van a traer enormes cambios.


----------



## Sonico (21 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es igual, los progres tienen una especial morofilia, aunque sean pobres como los que vienen en patera que ni crean riqueza ni crean nada. O en las relaciones con algunos países no hacemos más que bajarnos los pantalones y salir perdiendo.



Si, pero no es igual. Por si no lo sabiais la gente del PP se une a los progres en la morofilia cuando hay dinero por en medio. Cuando se trata de vender un negocio, por muy facha PP que seas, se la venden al morito que su dinero es tan bueno cmo el de otro. Y s lo entendereis mas tarde.
Cuando hay dinero por delante los moros son buenos, amigo.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (21 Abr 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Si, pero no es igual. Por si no lo sabiais la gente del PP se une a los progres en la morofilia cuando hay dinero por en medio. Cuando se trata de vender un negocio, por muy facha PP que seas, se la venden al morito que su dinero es tan bueno cmo el de otro. Y s lo entendereis mas tarde.
> Cuando hay dinero por delante los moros son buenos, amigo.



El PP debe hacerse pajas con moros y chinos, y meterse el dedo por el culo pensando en el polaco obligatorio en las escuelas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Abr 2022)

Las blancas europeas tienen una media de 1.5 hijos.
Las negras y moras tienen de media tres.
Además las blancas tienen hijos a los 30 años y las de fuera a los 20.
Haced las cuentas en una o dos generaciones...y obtendréis el resultado.


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (21 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Las blancas europeas tienen una media de 1.5 hijos.
> Las negras y moras tienen de media tres.
> Además las blancas tienen hijos a los 30 años y las de fuera a los 20.
> Haced las cuentas en una o dos generaciones...y obtendréis el resultado.



De tres? JAJAJAJAJAJAA En Melilla tienen 6.3 de media y en Ceuta algo menos, en Francia están en 8.1 Esas estadísticas de baja natalidad moruna son tan creíbles como que en Francia solo hay un 8.5% de musulmanes.


----------



## ProfeInsti (21 Abr 2022)

Si Marine Le Pen saca un 40% de los votos habrá sido un gran éxito.
Si llega al 45%, el Pueblo Francés debe de salir a la calle para celebrarlo.
Aunque todos los medios de comunicación dirán que ha sido una gran derrota.


----------



## aron01 (21 Abr 2022)

Yo no compro pan francés.


----------



## Atotrapo (21 Abr 2022)

Francia está perdida, consecuencias del colonialismo, de hecho muchas cosas que promete Le Pen suenan muy originales, pero no creo que pueda ejecutar ni 1/3, ya que expulsar gente problemática con nacionalidad genera conflicto jurídico (reformar código civil, constitución y leyes de extranjeria), ahí sucede como aquí que los de Vox prometen mucho pero ya se verá, sumado al tema de salirse de organizaciones internacionales donde quien manda es el señor del Dinero y la señora deuda y su hijo BCE.

Como comentan más arriba, por triste que suene esto acabará en conflicto étnico, porque estamos en lo de siempre, política de brazos abiertos, subvencionando con ayudas en detrimento de los nacionales y sumado al hecho que esta gente con el tema religioso se consigue el objetivo que la mujer se reproduzca, tenga hijos, esté en el hogar y no moleste al hombre.

Que puede sonar muy machista, pero en occidente esto último con el tema feminismo y el genaro ha hecho que los matrimonios al tener hijos se separen debido a la pirámide de Maslow, los hijos acaben malcriados y mal influenciados , al tener edad de desarrollo vean más viable ser bisexuales con género fluido y 3 perros, pero eso si, tener hijos que los tengan otros porque me venden que eso es malo, que traer una vida contamina según Greta.

Porque actualmente en España para tener hijos los dos tienen que ganar buena nómina, sino te mueres de hambre literal y luego ves vídeos como el de Almeria de tres mujeres (que la mayoría ya sabéis que vídeo es) que lanzan comida a la basura que no les interesa que reciben de forma gratuita, si fuéramos país serio no se les da nada mas y se espabilen, luego te saltan con el “rasista” y lo tienen todo arreglado, que se quejen al monarca de su país.

La última vez que estuve en Francia también como se comenta vi mucha pareja interracial, que ya se sabe que el concepto está más aceptado que aquí en general, pero te das cuenta que los típicos franceses blancos pocos quedan o son matrimonios mayores. En conclusión el globalismo gana, destruye países, mete gente que trabajará por dos duros generando dumping fiscal y desincentiva la natalidad autóctona del país.

Año 2030, respetarás a todo el mundo y serás feliz.


----------



## Visilleras (21 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que nos queda Portugal


----------



## El Lonchafinista (21 Abr 2022)

El unico blanco un gabacho gitano?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Le recomiendo a usted la lectura de "La sociedad industrial y su futuro". En el especial el capítulo "La psicología izquierdista" y los que inmediatamente le siguen.



Ah si, Unabomber. Me lo leí hace años. Tremenda la visualización de fututo de ese hombre. Pero no llega a la raíz del asunto porque le falta conocimiento histórico. Con tecnología o sin ella, los psicópatas existen y joden igual. En esta época se han metido a la izquierda, transformándola en una visión del mundo infantiloide o mujeril. Y usan a los medios de comunicación...fácilmente ignorables por la mayor parte del planeta. Si todos apagamos la tele, desaparece la distopía, que no existe fuera de la caja tonta. Pues no son hechos, sino ideología.

Lo que ese señor vivió fue la charía, versión estadounidense, en la universidad donde él trabajaba. Lo que sí fue capaz de deducir que la locura charil universitaria se expandería de la universidad a otros ámbitos, como algunos trabajos o la televisión. Esto pasa cuando los psicópatas toman el control (aunque un control muy light y cutre en esta época, la verdad. Cosas peores han pasado a lo largo de la historia). Quien da con la clave de este asunto es Andrzej Lobaczewski en su libro "Ponerología".


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031369



real como la vida misma o algo


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (21 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> sabe que depende del voto de los moros



Joder todavia no has pillado de que va el sistema verdad? Lo siento shur.


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Francia es un estado fracasado al que la conquista de África le ha venido de vuelta como un boomerang y ante lo que no han sabido reaccionar.
> En los años 70 ya me vi un docu/reportaje donde preguntaban a la gente sobre la inmigración creciente de los magrebies y africanos de las antiguas colonias y la mayoría decía que sentía cada vez más miedo, violencia e inseguridad. En 50 años el país está ya perdido. Cuando fui a Burdeos en 2015, desde la Gare de St Jean hasta la place de la bourse en el centro, no veía más que miríadas de moronegros por la calle y varias parejas interraciales con bebés mestizos, costaba encontrar a algún white guy. Ahí es cuando te das cuenta de que el gran reemplazo está siendo un éxito y que poco o nada pueden hacer ya. Muchos tienen la nacionalidad y su expulsion es inviable, la única salida es la guerra civil étnico-religiosa en la que no se hasta que punto saldrían perdiendo.
> No repitamos sus errores y aprendamos de ellos.
> Recordemos que en el Acuerdo de Marrakech de 2018, España se comprometió a traer 270.000 inmigrantes al año hasta el 2050 para pagar las pensiones. Se empieza así y se acaba dentro de una cacerola.



bueno matizando la cosa, Dios es español pero a veces les echa una mano a los franceses para que la vagancia no nos coma, les ha dotado de un maravilloso profeta *houellebecq* si no toman nota de lo que escribe y dice, merecerán su cruel destino, cosa que ocurrirá si gana esmanuel maricon también, es hora de un cambio y de que entre aire fresco y sanear esta Francia podrida por la globalización.

si gana lepene, yo cogería los mas inteligentes de Francia, y los pondría junto con *houellebecq* a buscar un nuevo modelo de pais y a encontrar un plan que implantar para echar a toda la morisma fuera, es un ellos o nosotros.

de todos modos si España fuera bien gobernada ahora mismo estaríamos fortificando a tope los pirineos y comprando misiles antibuque a cascoporro.

no si al final acabaremos como en la peli del guerrero numero 13


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno matizando la cosa, Dios es español pero a veces les echa una mano a los franceses para que la vagancia no nos coma, les ha dotado de un maravilloso profeta *houellebecq* si no toman nota de lo que escribe y dice, merecerán su cruel destino, cosa que ocurrirá si gana esmanuel maricon también, es hora de un cambio y de que entre aire fresco y sanear esta Francia podrida por la globalización.
> 
> si gana lepene, yo cogería *los mas inteligentes de Francia*, y los pondría junto con *houellebecq* * a buscar un nuevo modelo de pais *y a *encontrar un plan que implantar para echar a toda la morisma fuera, es un ellos o nosotros.*
> 
> ...



pero que ya esta todo pensado y dicho macho!!! 
que el plan es armar y organizar la poblacion 
e ir por los guettos puerta por puerta
tirarla abajo y sacarlos a las calles 
quien se resista tiro en la nuca

meterlos en camiones
y del camion al puerto
y en contenedores
direccion Africa.

y si te parece eso demasiado esfuerzo se cavan fosas y se hace a la antigua usanza. 

no hay ningun PLAN que pensar salvo ese. 
ni necesitas gente inteligente ( cobarde ) 
necesitas gente con mala ostia que vea lo que esta pasando en su pais

y eso ningun politico incluido los considerados extremos derechos que toquen poder lo van a hacer.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no voy a ponerme a distinguir entre moro bueno moro malo.
> no es mi trabajo ni tengo interes en hacerlo
> todos fuera.



Ok, pero estoy explicando por qué habrá moros que voten a Le Pen.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Ok, pero estoy explicando por qué habrá moros que voten a Le Pen.



y por eso Le Pen no va a hacer nada

los moros MIENTEN
tienen su propia agenda
paralela a la agenda 2030
y es aprovecharse para conquistar.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> y por eso Le Pen no va a hacer nada
> 
> los moros MIENTEN
> tienen su propia agenda
> ...



¿Qué van a conquistar esos? Si son unos cobardes, fracasados, iletrados, tirillas y cuerpo escombro. Son como los canis. Van de duros, pero si te pones en serio contra ellos, se cagan por la pata abajo, no aguantan ni 2 asaltos. Los puedes exterminar en 2 días (véase el vídeo del calvo ostiando al moronegro que publicaron ayer en este foro, que para mí ese tío murió al caer al suelo). Si no se ha hecho ha sido por el sentimiento de compasión mal entendido. Pues ésta debe ir dirigida hacia nuestros iguales, no hacia el enemigo. 

Las sociedades moronegras actuales están en un proceso de desintegración total y no tardarán en irse a tomar por culo. No creas que el NOM les va a permitir existir como hasta ahora: o se vuelven ateos, progres y LGTB o seguirán habiendo guerras de exterminio en Medio Oriente y África hasta vaciar esas zonas por completo de personas. De hecho, al ritmo que van en África, muchos países van a desaparecer en cuanto palmen los viejos. Y, si no se vuelven ateos, progres y LGTB en Europa, los políticos europeos crearán guerras civiles para que nos los carguemos. Es a lo que nos quieren llevar ahora de forma evidente. Nos están empujando a ello aposta, amañando elecciones para que gane la ultraizquierda, que la gente se cabree y la emprenda a ostias. La Agenda 2030 NO se puede instaurar si hay comunidades viviendo de forma tradicional y eso incluye obligatoriamente a TODO EL MUNDO: todas las razas, culturas, sociedades. TODAS.

LOS MOROS ACTÚAN COMO MUJERES. El débil recurre a la mentira, el fuerte a la ostia limpia y a decir la verdad a la cara. Por eso, no los considero una amenaza real. Si lo son es porque les dejamos. Los panchos, en cambio, SON MUCHO MÁS PELIGROSOS. Las peores mafias vienen de sudamérica. Los imperios más inhumanos, petados de canibalismo, asesinatos crueles y satanismo, vienen de sudamérica. Las civilizaciones avanzadas y educadas siempre se han desarrollado en Asia y en Europa.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Qué van a conquistar esos? Si son unos cobardes, fracasados, iletrados, tirillas y cuerpo escombro. Son como los canis. Van de duros, pero si te pones en serio contra ellos, se cagan por la pata abajo, no aguantan ni 2 asaltos. Los puedes exterminar en 2 días (véase el vídeo del calvo ostiando al moronegro que publicaron ayer en este foro, que para mí ese tío murió al caer al suelo). Si no se ha hecho ha sido por el sentimiento de compasión mal entendido. Pues ésta debe ir dirigida hacia nuestros iguales, no hacia el enemigo.
> 
> Las sociedades moronegras actuales están en un proceso de desintegración total y no tardarán en irse a tomar por culo. No creas que el NOM les va a permitir existir como hasta ahora: o se vuelven ateos, progres y LGTB o seguirán habiendo guerras de exterminio en Medio Oriente y África hasta vaciar esas zonas por completo de personas. De hecho, al ritmo que van en África, muchos países van a desaparecer en cuanto palmen los viejos. Y, si no se vuelven ateos, progres y LGTB en Europa, los políticos europeos crearán guerras civiles para que nos los carguemos. Es a lo que nos quieren llevar ahora de forma evidente. Nos están empujando a ello aposta, amañando elecciones para que gane la ultraizquierda, que la gente se cabree y la emprenda a ostias. La Agenda 2030 NO se puede instaurar si hay comunidades viviendo de forma tradicional y eso incluye obligatoriamente a TODO EL MUNDO: todas las razas, culturas, sociedades. TODAS.
> 
> LOS MOROS ACTÚAN COMO MUJERES. El débil recurre a la mentira, el fuerte a la ostia limpia y a decir la verdad a la cara. Por eso, no los considero una amenaza real. Si lo son es porque les dejamos. Los panchos, en cambio, SON MUCHO MÁS PELIGROSOS. Las peores mafias vienen de sudamérica. Los imperios más inhumanos, petados de canibalismo, asesinatos crueles y satanismo, vienen de sudamérica. Las civilizaciones avanzadas y educadas siempre se han desarrollado en Asia y en Europa.



la agenda viene con la eliminacion de los Europeos.
aparte de todo lo demas.

cuando les de por eliminar moros en serio, nosotros ya no estaremos. 

si yo le calzo una ostia a un moro voy a la carcel por delito de odio
si el me la calza a mi NO PASA NADA.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (21 Abr 2022)

ElQueAúlla dijo:


> Ahora sólo forman una masa infantil, caprichosa y sociópata.



La izquierda actual consiste en potenciar el infantilismo y el charismo mujeril infantiloide, promoviendo los evidentes trastornos psiquiátricos que padecen las personas que se adscriben a esa ideología. Por eso cerraron todos los hospitales mentales, al menos en España, echando a los locos a la calle y dándoles poder (encima).



ElQueAúlla dijo:


> En esto discrepo; no es la razón la que hoy día produce monstruos, sino su atrofia.



Efectivamente: en la actualidad hay una falta de capacidad de razonamiento lógico absoluta. Todo se basa en los sentimientos. ¿Por qué? Porque es la única forma de manipular efectivamente a los demás. Suspender el juicio y dejarse llevar por la irracionalidad más salvaje es lo que impera en la actualidad. Ejemplo: la plandemia del coronatimo.

Las personas racionales somos las que tenemos más problemas por no ajustarnos a la arbitrariedad de la ideología charil-infantiloide imperante. Estamos viviendo en la película de Idiocracia. Por eso, hay que huir de ambientes dominados por charos y rodearse sólo de personas normales. Y, si vemos un ambiente charil donde se pasan el tiempo jodiendo a los demás, debemos quejarnos para erradicarlo.

Yo conseguí eliminar a todas las charos de la oficina de correos de mi barrio, a base de quejas y de animar a los demás a poner las suyas también. Y evito ir a comprar en tiendas dominadas por ellas, ya que sólo me insultan y no me quieren vender lo que voy a comprar. Hago todo lo posible por hundir esas tiendas, conminando a los demás a no comprar en ellas. Y funciona, porque he conseguido que despidan a esas petardas en unas cuantas tiendas. Cuando ven que van a cerrar, concluyen que la culpa es de la charo de turno, la echan y ponen a personas normales a atender. Esas tipas (y tipos, porque también hay algunos que se comportan de forma charil) deberían estar ingresadas en psiquiátricos o recluidas en sus casas, porque interactuar con los demás sólo lleva a la destrucción de la sociedad.



Xculo dijo:


> La UE no va a dejar que gobierne otro en Francia que no sea el maricron. Si no es por resultados en las urnas tranquis que se monta un pucherazo y arreglado.



La democracia no existe ni ha existido nunca. Todas las elecciones de cualquier país están, han estado y estarán siempre AMAÑADAS.


----------



## Murnau (21 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Pero luego te lo ponen estos problemas en clave de comedia en el cine francés.
> 
> Una empresa con problemas económicos se tiene que trasladar a la periferia de Paris, territorio de la moronegrada.
> Bueno, como será la cosa que tienen que contratar a un moro para que aclimaticen a los empleados a su nuevo ambiente, todo con mucho jiijijaja, por supuesto.
> ...



No veo eso ni con los ojos de Espinete. La profesora de francés que tenía en tercero dejó claro su moronegrismo poniendo una película el día previo a la plandemia, el último día cara a cara de ese curso. Supuestamente porque mucha gente al ver la noticia del virus no fue a clase. 
Pues bien, de las buenas películas que disponíamos de la biblioteca, elegimos una clásica, y la tipa dice, pues no, ésta que es muy buena. No recuerdo el título, el protagonista era un negro de barrios bajos que entra a trabajar en casa de un rico minusválido. A partir de ahí se ven escenas de maltrato del negrata a su hijo o algo así, a otra tia, insultos todo el rato, el negro en bolas, se liga a la rubia que también trabaja para el rico de forma rancia por supuesto. Y todo esto con niñas menores en clase viendo esa bazofia. Y la única que se reía era la subnormal de profesora, porque la película no tenía puta gracia. Y babeando con el negro. 

Dos cursos más atrás tenía otra profesora pelirroja, de la que ya comenté algo, esa no era de origen francés sino española, pero proclamando su negrismo día si y día también en la clase, además de descubrir algo bastante turbio en sus redes. El negrismo y NWO en esas tias es increíble.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Abr 2022)

Francia no tiene ya nada que hacer. Desde hace más de 20 años se tendría que haber intervenido muy seriamente. Estamos en 2022 y todavía andan con mierdas políticamente correctas filomasónicas como el "Laicismo", prohibiéndose el "Supremacismo Blanco" y votándose mayoritariamente a un tipo que,desde que llegó, no ha hecho más que agravar la situación de Francia.


----------



## Volkova (21 Abr 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Yo la verdad que creo que hay que especificar sobre cierto tipo de inmigracion que si es un problema, porque yo he conocido moros que ademas eran musulmanes y están muy alejados de los típicos moros musulmanes extremistas, pero me parece un problema la gran cantidad de extremistas que hay, como nunca se adptan pero es que incluso en sus paises serian extremistas... creo que con esos no hay que dejarles pasar ni una y si no se adaptan(a cierto nivel porque hay casos y casos y no te vas poner aobligarles a que canten la marsellesa) deben ser expulsados del pais, el pproblemaraiñdica en lo que yo entiebdo que son extremistas, gente que nunca se qdapta, que o quieren que sus hijos se adapten, que nunca estan deacierdo con los de alrededor, aue son activos eb el odio al autoctono y la fomra de vida del autoctono, que quiera primsr la cultura suya que es la de fuera por la autoctona etc.
> 
> 
> Info sobre este caso?


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, si ganase Le Pen, que la gente se olvide de que vaya a tener las agallas suficientes para tomar las medidas enérgicas que necesita el país. Durante los últimos años ha llenado el partido de mierda NWO y hasta ha renegado de su propio padre para hacerlo más "homologable".


----------



## Sardónica (21 Abr 2022)

Kirinkanka dijo:


> vais a flipar con la que se nos viene encima .... y No sera en octubre....



En mayo imponen vacuna obligatoria en toda Europa.


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Por cierto, si ganase Le Pen, que la gente se olvide de que vaya a tener las agallas suficientes para tomar las medidas enérgicas que necesita el país. Durante los últimos años ha llenado el partido de mierda NWO y hasta ha renegado de su propio padre para hacerlo más "homologable".



Ya veremos.


----------



## cerero (21 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Debate Macron-Le Pen: economía, inseguridad e islamismo, preocupaciones de los franceses (vozpopuli.com)
> 
> El artículo cuenta cosas que pasan cotidianamente en Francia, donde el Islam está ganando territorios enteros segregando el país en dos comunidades. Recomiendo leerlo con detenimiento, narra cosas como que hay chóferes de autobús moros que niegan subir a mujeres que consideran que no visten decentemente, o que los moros fundan escuelas coránicas clandestinas para no llevar a sus hijos a la escuela pública laica francesa.
> 
> ...



Ya lo decía Gadafi.








Gadafi: "El Islam debe ser la religión de toda Europa"


Gadafi se congratula por la expansión del islam por los países europeos y lo hace precisamente en Roma. El dictador libio que la religión musulmana se convertirá "en la religión de toda Europa" y que el "primer paso para la islamización de Europa será la entrada de Turquía en la UE".




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## lascanteras723 (21 Abr 2022)

Los moros no son nada. El problema son otros que los usan.


----------



## Howitzer (21 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Creeis que LePen podría ganar el domingo? Yo creo que es el último tren para Francia, si lo pierden la suerte de ese país está echada y ya solo les quedaran pactos de mínimos con los musulmanes para repartirse el país por distritos.
> 
> Por otra parte veo imposible que el NOM permita que su chico Macrón sea expulsado del poder, y ya sabemos que lo tienen todo a favor empezando por los medios, aunque allí creo que tienen una especie de Roures facha que es quien impulsó a Zemmour.



No creo que gane ni de coña. Y aunque lo haga Francia está perdida.


----------



## olympus1 (21 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El problema de Francia empezó en 1789. Va a ser muy complicado hacerles ver la verdad cuando han sido educados en dos siglos de "Liberté, Egalité y Fraternité"
> 
> De aquellos polvos estos lodos.



Alegra leer que hay quien tiene ideas claras.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> *Es lo que los franceses votaron*, por cierto.
> 
> Asi que no seamos fascistas y acatemos lo que dice el soberano pueblo frances.



MENTIRA.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Abr 2022)

Inmigración: - qué debo hacer para que sea publicada una traducción FR-->ESP de un libro de unas 35000 palabras


¿Qué debo hacer para que sea publicada una traducción FR-->ESP de un libro de unas 35000 palabras? Traduje yo, pero fue revisada por una persona muy competente. La editorial no pagó ni un duro a la autora de la obra original, y encima cerró por quiebra, por lo que esta (una francesa autóctona...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Abr 2022)

Me autocito:


noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Desde hace por lo menos doce años que pasan estas cosas en Francia, como ya mostraba en videos YT antes de que me cerraran el canal.



De uno de los videos que traduje, el texto pasó a Alerta Digital:








Así se parasita en Francia: Una subsahariana se jacta de malgastar el dinero que recibe en concepto de ayuda social







www.alertadigital.com





Otro, igual:








Un exmiembro de SOS Racismo destapa la farsa fraudulenta de la ONG: "Si la víctima era blanca, nos decían que ocultáramos el caso"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Ghosterin (21 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> No podemos hacer nada.
> 
> si Europa se convierte en califato
> 
> ...



O lo mismo nos hace sitio en Chechenia, donde está situado el principal califato del Cáucaso.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> O lo mismo nos hace sitio en Chechenia, donde está situado el principal califato del Cáucaso.



 
prefiero ir donde los MONGOLES.


----------



## ApartapeloS (21 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El problema de Francia empezó en 1789. Va a ser muy complicado hacerles ver la verdad cuando han sido educados en dos siglos de "Liberté, Egalité y Fraternité"
> 
> De aquellos polvos estos lodos.



Por no hablar de lo del "pays d'accueil"

No tienen remedio, se volverán a acojonar y votarán a quien sea por no votar a un Le Pen, es acojonante que no se cansen de caer una y otra vez en el mismo engaño


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Abr 2022)

Tienen lo que votan.
Lo importante es parar a la extrema derecha bla bla bla.
Ninguna pena.


----------



## frankie83 (21 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> El problema de Francia empezó en 1789. Va a ser muy complicado hacerles ver la verdad cuando han sido educados en dos siglos de "Liberté, Egalité y Fraternité"
> 
> De aquellos polvos estos lodos.



Quieres volver a la monarquia absoluta?


----------



## Murmurator (21 Abr 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1031851
> 
> 
> "Francia, en un futuro próximo. A las puertas de las elecciones presidenciales de 2022. Los partidos tradicionales se han hundido en las encuestas y Mohammed Ben Abbes, carismático líder de una nueva formación islamista moderada, derrota con el apoyo de los socialistas y de la derecha a la candidata del Frente Nacional en la segunda vuelta. François, un profesor universitario hastiado de la docencia y de su vida sexual, que a sus cuarenta años se había resignado a una vida aburrida pero sosegada, ve cómo la rápida transformación que sucede a la llegada del nuevo presidente al Elíseo altera la vida cotidiana de los franceses y le depara a él un inesperado futuro. Los judíos han emigrado a Israel, en las calles las mujeres han cambiado las faldas por conjuntos de blusas largas y pantalones, y algunos comercios han cerrado sus puertas o reorientado el negocio. Y la Sorbona es ahora una universidad islámica en la que los profesores conversos gozan de excelentes salarios y tienen derecho a la poligamia.
> ...



Lo que me quedó de este libro, es que me convenció que a los ricos y poderosos, el islam no les molesta. 
Los que vamos a padecer las consecuencias negativas somos los pobres. Los ricos tendrán sus harenes y se codearan con jeques, no tienen nada que perder. Por eso no van a mover ni un dedo para impedirlo.


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Quieres volver a la monarquia absoluta?



Podríamos decir que los bancos centrales han jubilado a los monarcas.

La revolución Francesa culminó con un emperador, por otra parte. ¿Qué clase de revolución es esa?.


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Quieres volver a la monarquia absoluta?



Estaría bien someter a referendo todo aquello que no ha sido consultado en estos últimos tres siglos de historia monetaria empezando por la figura del banco central.

...

El globalismo se cimenta en el dinero fiat, como esa ilusión monetaria gripe, aquí la gente se va a matar por toda clase de motivos culturales, étnicos y demás. Habiendo incluso introducido dentro de la población a gente que se define a si misma como comunidad racial.

Las sociedades tienen sus tiempos, estamos jugando con fuego. Comprando precipitadamente un globalismo basado en banca central el cual ignoramos si es viable.


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2022)

Ahora Francia quiere recuperar su sentido de nación, estado o lo que sea.

Esta gente está más perdida que un pulpo en un garaje.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Quieres volver a la monarquia absoluta?



Al despotismo ilustrado si es posible.


----------



## ApartapeloS (24 Abr 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Por no hablar de lo del "pays d'accueil"
> 
> No tienen remedio, se volverán a acojonar y votarán a quien sea por no votar a un Le Pen, es acojonante que no se cansen de caer una y otra vez en el mismo engaño



Me autocito, otro mandato de Macron será letal, nunca sabremos lo que hubiese pasado con le Pen, en nuestro país el lavado de cerebro progre tendrá su reflejo en vascongadas y Cataluña, van por el mismo camino, cualquier combinación nacionalista antes que un partido españolazo, cualquier moro antes que un español, cordón sanitario a VOX... que se den por jodidos que la inercia progre que llevan les hará seguir el camino del califato frances


----------



## chemarin (25 Abr 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Al despotismo ilustrado si es posible.



Eso es lo difícil, yo podría aceptar el despotismo de un Pedro el Grande, una Isabel la Católica, pero ¿de Pedro Sánchez o de Irene Montero?


----------

